# Rabies Vaccination Exemption "FORM" ??



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone found a "Form" for the Rabies Exemption ?? the one from "thedogplace" is the only one that I could out there. I do have the updated AVMA policy on Rabies Vaccination Waiver--but there is not "form" from them that I find. I am going back to the vet to continue the discussion about this and and I want to be ready and make it easy for her to just give the exemption.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think your vet will have to print you one.

If not able to get a waiver, then you may be forced to do the 3 year vaccine to be compliant with the law. 

http://www.mass.gov/agr/animalhealth/docs/once_a_three_year_revised.pdf


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The only other thing I could find was this letter from the rabies challenge fund ..... (which you could print out and bring to your vet).

Below is a copy of the letter I have just sent to the Chairs of Massachusetts' Joint Commitee on Municipalities and Regional Government on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund. 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

June 30, 2010

Representative Representative Paul Donato, Co-Chair Senator James Eldridge, Co-Chair
Joint Committee on Municipalities and Regional Government 
State House Room 540 State House Room 213-A
Boston, MA 02133 Boston, MA 02133

RE: Massachusetts Rabies Medical Exemption Bill, SB 784

Greetings Representative Donato and Senator Eldrige:

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust and the many Massachusetts pet owners who have contacted us, we respectfully request that you write the Rules Committee and ask them to reintroduce SB 784, Senator Steven Panagiotakos’ rabies medical exemption bill.

Chapter 140: §145B of the General Laws of Massachusetts implicitly exempts animals from vaccination under some circumstances in the wording “the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies prior to being discharged if the animal's medical condition permits.” However, the law does not explicitly state that a medical waiver exempts an animal from the requirement of being currently immunized against rabies.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in its statutes.

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. Reintroduction and passage of the medical exemption bill, SB 784, clarifying the circumstances under which sick animals could receive exemptions would allow Massachusetts veterinarians to write waivers for animals (such as those who have had anaphylactic reactions to vaccination, or suffer from cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) whose medical conditions would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption in July 2008. 

Without a clearly worded medical exemption in Chapter 140: §145B, Massachusetts law imposes an ethical dilemma on veterinarians with seriously ill patients who must either violate their Veterinarian’s Oath and administer a rabies vaccine contrary to the manufacturer’s labeled instructions, or make a recommendation against vaccinating for rabies -- advice which is contrary to the law. Being compelled by law to vaccinate unhealthy animals against rabies also puts veterinarians at risk of being held liable for adverse reactions the animals may suffer, and owners of critically ill animals may decide to not comply with the law rather than jeopardize the lives of their pets by immunizing them.

The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust urges you to write the Rules Committee requesting that SB 784 be reintroduced for passage. You may contact me at the number below if you would like any scientific data on the rabies vaccine or have any questions.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Senator Steven Panagiotakos


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Tracy---you are a star. I do have the American Veterinary Medical Association resolution on the Waiver policy which was officiall revised in 2012 . They strike out the clause stating that the animal had to have _severe, life threatening adverse reaction_--to the vaccine---TO ---"_some animals might require a waiver from rabies vaccination because the vaccination poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal, or waiver might be necessary for research purposes ". _ That is a huge change and gives vets/owners so much more disgression. Well that is the way I am looking at this. Massachusetts is one of 13 states that does have a waiver program---althought they sort of hide it. That bill you found was in committee since then. I got a form off of THE WORLD'S FIRST DOG-SITE: ALL ABOUT DOGS, ALL IN ONE PLACE! . It has a general starement and blanks to fill in and a place for the vet's signature and license number. I did print out a copy of that form and the new AVMA changes......

Rico *did* have the three year vaccine before--he had a HUGE lump--like a chicken egg for about 6 months---then his fur turned black there, like a big spot for about two years- then the spot went away and now he has a small spot which is very pale and fur seems thin there. He did always have the prophalaxtic doses of benadryl and an IM injection before the vaccination. All that and still the big reaction. It seems like the reaction itself lasted three years.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

His reaction should definitely grant him an exemption!!! Definitely! I hope all your hard work pays off and you can get the exemption granted. 

You could certainly offer to do a titer as well if he is insisting on the vaccine. Once he sees the numbers come back adequately, he may change his mind and allow the exemption.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> His reaction should definitely grant him an exemption!!! Definitely! I hope all your hard work pays off and you can get the exemption granted.
> 
> You could certainly offer to do a titer as well if he is insisting on the vaccine. Once he sees the numbers come back adequately, he may change his mind and allow the exemption.


If the exemption isn't happening--then he can still be licensed because he is do for license renewal in April but the three -year rabies he had is "good" until July--we just have to get the vet certificate every year--the vaccine every three years. Then I would take him to another vet who would.


----------



## ilovemychis (Mar 8, 2012)

rubia said:


> If the exemption isn't happening--then he can still be licensed because he is do for license renewal in April but the three -year rabies he had is "good" until July--we just have to get the vet certificate every year--the vaccine every three years. Then I would take him to another vet who would.



You are doing the right thing by your dog. As pet owners we have to educate ourselves and stand up for our pets. Good for you in finding that information on the exemptions from the AVMA.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

ilovemychis said:


> You are doing the right thing by your dog. As pet owners we have to educate ourselves and stand up for our pets. Good for you in finding that information on the exemptions from the AVMA.


Thanks --I hope that I am not boring everyone....but I was pleased to discover that the AVMA had changed their guideline.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*UPDATE re: Rabies vaccine exemption*

I am back from the vet and happy to report to you that *Rico is exempted from Rabies vaccine by his veterinarian*. I had discussed this with her last visit. I brought her the "update" AVMA guidelines with the old clause removed and the new one in it's place. I got a "form" from the internet--as I previously posted. I checked to see that the form would cover all 13 state in US which recognize an exemption from Rabies vaccine. We had before talked about how Rico had two already--the puppy jab and then a 3 year so he is covered and his last reaction was so bad that he still is not over it. Doctor Liz *went further *to say that although the hospital was recommending a Lyme booster--she would recommend Rico *not *have that either because he had it already and that the vaccine is probably good for_ a really long while _but that it hasn't been studied and titers haven't been collected so the recommendation is yearly booster--ugh--right ?? So she took my form and is going to make one up for the practice to use for rabies vaccine exemptions. Rico will be issued the FIRST one !


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The same exact reaction happened to my chi Rico! Do you have a link 
to the form? He is due in August


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> I am back from the vet and happy to report to you that *Rico is exempted from Rabies vaccine by his veterinarian*. I had discussed this with her last visit. I brought her the "update" AVMA guidelines with the old clause removed and the new one in it's place. I got a "form" from the internet--as I previously posted. I checked to see that the form would cover all 13 state in US which recognize an exemption from Rabies vaccine. We had before talked about how Rico had two already--the puppy jab and then a 3 year so he is covered and his last reaction was so bad that he still is not over it. Doctor Liz *went further *to say that although the hospital was recommending a Lyme booster--she would recommend Rico *not *have that either because he had it already and that the vaccine is probably good for_ a really long while _but that it hasn't been studied and titers haven't been collected so the recommendation is yearly booster--ugh--right ?? So she took my form and is going to make one up for the practice to use for rabies vaccine exemptions. Rico will be issued the FIRST one !


This is absolutely GREAT NEWS!!!! I am so happy.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

This is something I've wondered about, as I live in MA as well...in all my research, it appears there is no standard waiver (and no legal waiver) in MA for rabies vaccinations. There have been proposals and such to have it "put into law" for the past 2 years, but I have been unable to get my own dog (or my ferrets) waived for the rabies vacc.
The rabies vacc is COMPLETELY unnecessary for my ferrets and it makes them VERY ill, but there is no way to waive their vaccine requirement. Lacey, too, has a severe reaction to the vaccination (which her breeder did not inform me of). Her whole face blew up like a balloon, she turned bright red, etc. her ears were also affected and she couldn't stop shaking her head (I was afraid she was having a seizure).


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico's Mom said:


> The same exact reaction happened to my chi Rico! Do you have a link
> to the form? He is due in August


I made a new post with the Form information and the link to the new AVMA Guidelines. I did bring both of these to the vet. I also had discussed this earlier at another visit and told her that I had been in touch with the state veterinarian to inquire about what the protocol was for a waiver and if they wanted titers done to show that the dog had immunity--the answer to that was that NO in Massachusetts where I live they don't consider the titer at all because according to the state vet--"no one can say what the numbers should be for an acceptable level of immunity" ?? * any *level of rabies in a titer is immunity--

In any case when I went in today she knew I was wanting her to seriously consider Rico exempt. I did give her time to research and consider this---we had a visit a few weeks ago. I was also prepared to not have him vaccinated and find a vet who would exempt him if I had to....when I was waiting one of the office staff came up and asked me if she could just take Rico in the back and give him his booster while I waited for the doctor( there were 2 walk in emergencies while I was there)  I said oh he isn't having that.....


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

LaceyGirl said:


> This is something I've wondered about, as I live in MA as well...in all my research, it appears there is no standard waiver (and no legal waiver) in MA for rabies vaccinations. There have been proposals and such to have it "put into law" for the past 2 years, but I have been unable to get my own dog (or my ferrets) waived for the rabies vacc.
> The rabies vacc is COMPLETELY unnecessary for my ferrets and it makes them VERY ill, but there is no way to waive their vaccine requirement. Lacey, too, has a severe reaction to the vaccination (which her breeder did not inform me of). Her whole face blew up like a balloon, she turned bright red, etc. her ears were also affected and she couldn't stop shaking her head (I was afraid she was having a seizure).


Check out the AVMA site they have a form for ferrrets as well...
13 states recognize a waiver...Massachusetts is one of them...the bill regarding the specifics float around on Beacon Hill...but there is recognition of the waiver.

the other link for the Form from the other site is the one I used for a template/model.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> This is absolutely GREAT NEWS!!!! I am so happy.


Thank you Tracy for all of the encouragement and back up with this.


----------

